# 11 month old GSD issues



## srmorris87

My 11 month old GSD had done a total turn around on me. All the sudden he's not listening, at all. He won't suit when he's told to, wont go into his kennel, and won't come when called. 

Its been a struggle training him because he doesn't respond to treats or praise. I don't know what to do!


----------



## PhoenixGuardian

11 months (give or take a couple of months) is when they are really starting to grow into their adult brains, and starting to wonder a lot why they should be listening/respecting you as the leader of the pack. I had all kinds of trouble with my boy and our huskies at that age. Just keep training! Don't stop training, and reinforcing that he needs to respect you. This time will pass, but you want it to pass in your favor, so continue working with him. 
Try ddifferent things to find out what "turns him on". My boy, Phoenix, is also not very food driven, unless it is something really tasty, like chicken. He is MAJORLY play driven, so the easiest way to train him for me, was to find a favorite toy (in his case a tennis ball) make him do a couple of commands/tricks and then throw the ball for him. Experiment with different things to see if there is anything that he will really respond to. 
There, thats my rambling, I'll stop now


----------



## Ava_Shepsky

Hmmm maybe this is the same thing I'm experiencing with my 10 mo old ? 
I'm interested to see how this thread develops.


----------



## volcano

My 10 month old is the same way, one day she listens and the next shes dragging me by the leash. Im blaming it on hormones since she hasnt had a heat yet.


----------



## MichaelE

Lisl will be a year old this coming Saturday. I haven't had those problems with her. It sounds as though your dog is challenging you for pack position and is winning.

Keep training and use NILIF to regain control of your dog and earn his respect.


----------



## LPLIV

SR... I have had three shepherds and every one of them have had their "puberty periods".. (or in layman's terms... their junior high season.) When the first one went thru it I wondered what I had done wrong in her training. The second one was in that state from the beginning and has shown no sign of calming down to this day... She is a great dog but is really high drive.. Her son at 13 months shows signs occasionally of being self willed but we train a lot and I chalk it up to one day he wants to and then next he doesn't... To make a long story short, (which I always seem to have a hard time doing) it will be a short period if you keep it in control and motivate her like Phoenix says to do and you will be rewarded with a great dog.
Good luck and don't give up, keep up the training...

Phil


----------



## Gsdsrgr8

Sigh...well, I feel everyone's pain. I'm in the same boat with Lucas. He just turned 11 months & his behavior has been getting worse over the last 6 weeks. He knows his basic commands but now refuses to listen. He challenges me. We have been working with a trainer for months now & he has good & bad days but lately all are bad. He is very motivated by treats but our trainer is of the beleif that he needs a prong collar so when we started with her months ago that's what we used. He has become defiant even after a leash correction so I end up repeating the exercise over & over & over again. I know he knows what to do but he is choosing not to. I've never had a dog with this type of personality & I've had dogs all my life. He is also not my first GSD so I'm familiar with the breed. He is not neutered & I am not planning on getting him neutered even though a lot of people are under the belief that neutering will calm him down. I can't say I buy into that theory. I'm beginning to wonder if a combination leash correction & treat training is what will work best for us. Any thoughts? Ideas? Good training books I can read? Am I just going to have to grin & bear it until he grows out of this stage? Any suggestions or advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deno

Sounds to me like your boy needs some loving corrections.

Sure they all go thru this stage around this age, but that's no excuse.

Raise him right if you want him right.


----------



## Deno

I am no expert by any means, but.

I think Lucas wants to be President instead of Vice President, he sounds like a big bad Alpha male in the making.

The challenging on his part needs to be stopped yesterday.

He doesn't see you as a true pack leader, NILIF should be started right away. 

"Put a shock collar on his butt and show him whos boss" I know the way I put that will offend some, but the fact is this is what is needed at this point.

Use common sense and lovingly correct him for known tasks and unwanted behavior.

Zap the fire out of him for any challenges. I would try and some/what wean him off the treats.

If he has a good prey drive I would wear him out with a tennis ball after every workout, this really calms them down 

and they really work hard for you with this reward, it is great for the both of you and your bond. 

There is no way I would neuter my boy Dex. 

I love my Dex almost as much as I love my wife & daughter.

Dex and his girlfriend Lexie are going to live a full and wonderful life and that is only possible with sound training.

It's all up to you.


----------



## Gsdsrgr8

Thank you for the replies. Lucas had a very rude awakening last night & this morning. He got put on his leash the moment I come home & remained that way until bedtime. I'm in control of his world now. he can't walk around freely & where I go he must follow. He's gotten several corrections all of which were much stronger than usual. Needless to say he was stunned but he got the idea that his reign is over. Last night he had to work before he was fed. Same thing this morning. His down stay was perfect last night. The strangest thing is that he is being more affectionate. I was giving corrections but perhaps they weren't strong enough before. Now that I have jacked them up a notch or 2 he seems to be getting the idea that I'm the boss. I know I have a long way to go with his training but I'm dedicated to it. I just wasn;t used to having to give such strong corrections but I had enough of his nonsense & challenges. 
Thank you for your help. I'm sure we will come up with yet another stage in a few months. Life with Lucas is certainly interesting.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I think it's great you are using the leash and some corrections, but you don't want to go overboard with the 'control' to ruin your relationship with your dog.

There still needs to be a HUGE mix of praise, treats, fun stuff and relationship building in with the leash corrections.

How are the dog classes going? What does your instructor recommend? How is your dog when you are out in public doing socialization? 

We want well rounded CONFIDENT dogs in the end and have to be careful we don't instead end up with overly cautious/fearful of human dogs that ONLY LISTEN WHEN THE LEASH IS ON.

Dog classes help to get us the balanced dogs we want.

Good luck with your puppy (and you do still have a puppy so the normal boundary testing is going on too).

So make sure you are continuing to work on ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html


----------

